# Found Another S&W



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Can you believe it? I don’t like new models or stainless steel but I just picked up another S&W 44mag 629.
Like new with case and other fix’ns. Nice looking handgun. The shiny stainless pistol is the first choice of piano players & crows. What can I say the guy made me a deal I couldn’t refuse.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice looking piece


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice piece, cylinder looks like it has not been shot much?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sharp looking gun


----------

